# Leaving Vancouver 20G and 10G, +plants +fish



## Jeannelamp (May 3, 2010)

*NOTE: All items for the 20G tank will be auctioned off tonight (Wed May 11, 2011) at the Vancouver Aquatic Hobbyist Society (VAHS or formerly VAHC) meeting. Call me BEFORE 6:30 pm at 778-858-8523 if you would like anything.[/

Sold*


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

you have a pm


----------

